# Monster Perch



## Capn D (Feb 27, 2012)

Had my all-time best perch day on Sunday. A couple of buddies could not make the trip so i headed out solo about 10AM from West Harbor. Made a stop at the green can on the west side of Kelley's shoal. One small perch in 30 min so I moved up to the NE green marker. Had trouble getting the anchor to hold so I decided to make a move towards the border NE of the shoal to a spot which has produced for me in the past. Set the anchor and the bite was on almost immediately. First perch was a 9 incher followed by an 11. Action was almost non-stop. Lot's of 11-12" followed. Several large doubles as well. Finished up about 2:30 and headed back to the dock. Ended up with 12# for 30 perch.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

that's some good eatin' size perch! Congrats and thanks for the report! How far from the line were ya?


----------



## jar11 (Jun 29, 2011)

Had similar day Sunday about a mile East of the airport on Kelly's. 39 fow. 60 perch in two hours. Started about noon.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Good to hear. Might have to check out the east side of kelleys this week.


----------



## Capn D (Feb 27, 2012)

Set up within a mile or less of the line. Hope this blow does not scatter them too much!


----------



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

I would have joined Capn D (my brother) but had to visit my daughter at school in Columbus. Know the spot he fished well. If I would have went, we would have had 25#!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We were fishing a little East of you at the Cleveland Crib  and also had a good day. Ended up with 60 fish at 27#.
Great to take a day off from trolling for walleye and being able to sit in one spot and relax. Hope the blow that is comming doesn't move the fish.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Emersome biggins for this side of the lake. Nice catch.


----------



## Capn D (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the kudos! Thought about playing hooky on Monday but could not break away. Hope to get back out on Sunday.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Last Sunday near Avon Point, we got 60 that weighed 26.5# at the cleaners. It seemed like a decent collection. I'm thinking 3 to a pound would be outstanding.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

3 to a pound would equal my best days. But you guys are close to 2 per pound. Outstanding!, but without any pictures, it is only a story. LEts see some of them slobs.

thank you,


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

we averaged .46 pounds per fish out of wildwood last friday we have a picture but our digital scale doesn't lie. Pictures can be deceiving


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry, meant 2 to a pound would be outstanding. The weight was from the cleaners. Sorry, no pics and ate the evidence.


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

Just 1 of a few


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice big perch. How did you get her to smile for you?


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Your anchor not holding bottom was a clue that you were on "slippery rock" bottom which is not good for perch unless they are spawning. The mud bottom, anchor holding area is what the perch feed upon with the critters that burrow there the basis for all the perch need to feed upon. A good area to fish is where the mud meets the shale as it is a migratory route for the perch.


----------



## Capn D (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info on my anchoring issues. Got back out with my buddy & his wife for a few hours on Sunday afternoon. Got about 50 but not the size like the week before. We were just a bit east of the NE green marker on Kelley's Shoal. Got wet and saw an awesome double rainbow after a shower passed thru.


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

Hardwork said:


> View attachment 64537
> Just 1 of a few


Sweet !!!!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

fished about 3/4 mile NE of green bell bouy off Kelley's today. Pulled a 12 1/2" perch and few others but was very slow. Moved about another 3/4 to a mile NE of there and 3 of us ended up with 90 decent perch (for the western basin). A few throwbacks but mostly 8's to 10's with a few 11's thrown in. 18lb for 90. Got a bit damp today as forecasters really blew it.


----------



## guth9191 (Apr 15, 2011)

What color rigs are hot up there right now?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## guth9191 (Apr 15, 2011)

What color perch rigs are hot up there right now?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## guth9191 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry for the double post....whoops!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

guth9191 said:


> What color rigs are hot up there right now?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


perch don't need a lot of bling. some lead , a hook and a minnie does it for them.


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

I just use a sinker and a plain hook, I take people out perching and they have fancy spreaders, they usually put them away and use the single hook after getting spanked. I think you can feel the bite better and you use less bait with the single hook. If its up and down I sometimes switch to multiple hooks doubles are fun.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

penalty box said:


> I just use a sinker and a plain hook, I take people out perching and they have fancy spreaders, they usually put them away and use the single hook after getting spanked. I think you can feel the bite better and you use less bait with the single hook. If its up and down I sometimes switch to multiple hooks doubles are fun.



I do the same thing. 1 hook with enough weight to keep it on the bottom. I usually use a red #6 hook. I take others who have the 2 and 3 hook stuff on it. They just use a ton of bait is all they do. I catch more fish then they do. They just look at me. Plus the size of the hooks on those contraptions are ridiculous. Way to big


----------



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

Right by the n.east buoy at Kelly shoals today. 35' of water

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Amuzme2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hardwork said:


> View attachment 64537
> Just 1 of a few


Very Nice! Looks like it will make a great Sandwich! Thanks for Sharing the Pic!


----------

